# problems upgrading gedit



## jnb (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey guys! I'm kind of new here so please don't kill me :\

I'm using freeBSD 8.0-RELEASE on an amd64 processor. When i try to upgrade gedit(using portupgrade) I get the following error:


```
CC     gedit-plugin-python.lo
  CCLD   libpythonloader.la
```


```
/usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libpth.a(pth_attr.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
/usr/local/lib/libpth.a: could not read symbols: Bad valuene
```
Does anyone know how to fix this? I've tried to compile with -fPIC but still no good.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 27, 2010)

I believe -RELEASE is designed to provide rock solid environment for production machines without any upgrades with exception of bug fixes and security patches. 
Next release (8.1) is around the corner and lots of important changes were adopted since 8.0-RELEASE.
It's very likely that some new stuff is not quite compatible "as is" with 8.0-RELEASE. That's why some weird messages appear.
You may want to wait until 8.1-RELEASE or download 8.1-RC1 from ftp. You may also want to switch to 8-STABLE to be able later sliding to 8.2 then 8.3 quite easily.
Myself track 8-STABLE and it runs like a charm problems free while I have easy access to latest packages.


----------



## jnb (Jun 28, 2010)

Hum... I guess I'll wait for 8.1 to come out. Thanks anyway


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 28, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> It's very likely that some new stuff is not quite compatible "as is" with 8.0-RELEASE. That's why some weird messages appear.
> You may want to wait until 8.1-RELEASE or download 8.1-RC1 from ftp. You may also want to switch to 8-STABLE to be able later sliding to 8.2 then 8.3 quite easily.
> Myself track 8-STABLE and it runs like a charm problems free while I have easy access to latest packages.



All ports should be compatible with 8.0-RELEASE right now. There is no need to go for -STABLE or 8.1.

Can you try `# portmaster -rf gedit` or the portupgrade equivalent and see if it helps?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

If you have any CFLAGS or similar in /etc/make.conf remove them and try again.


----------



## jnb (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! I've managed to  solve the problem by compiling pth with the -fPIC flag.

Still, I'll try again using portmanager.

It may a bit irrelevant or noobish for me to ask, but I thought 8-RELEASE was the same as 8-STABLE. What's the main difference?

Thanks again for all your help mates!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2010)

jnb said:
			
		

> It may a bit irrelevant or noobish for me to ask, but I thought 8-RELEASE was the same as 8-STABLE. What's the main difference?


-STABLE moves from 8.0-STABLE to 8.1-STABLE to 8.2-STABLE etc. New functionality gets added all the time, usually MFC'd. 

A -RELEASE will only receive security patches.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

-RELEASE is a "millstone" while -STABLE is a moving point.
By other words -RELEASE is FreeBSD snapshot at the moment of the release, it's fully configured and stable so no more changes occurs with -RELEASE with exception of security patches (so release usually has additions p1, p2, p3...) and -STABLE is still accepting changes to both kernel and userland. Also -STABLE is also provided with it's own set of packages that are up-to-date while -RELEASE only provides packages built by the moment of release so they become outdated with time. It's not a big deal to use packages from -STABLE still staying with -RELEASE by setting PACKAGESITE environment variable to -STABLE repository or compile newest packages from source. However I believe that some problems may arise when -STABLE is far enough from -RELEASE.
More info is in FreeBSD Handbook.

Sorry SirDice, I was typing when you've posted.


----------

